# Unexplained itch??



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 4yold male mal police K9. He has been on Wellness CORE for almost a year without any problems. The first week of September I went on vacation and he was boarded for his first time. A couple of days before he was dropped off he got his kennel cough injection. Not the nasal mist, but the injection. A week at the kennel and he was brought home and since then he has this unexplained itch. He drops into a sit and uses his right back leg to scratch the armpit area of the right front leg. It has gotten to the point that he is losing his hair in that area and making scabs. I have tried baths, adding salmon oil to his food and he still scratching the same area.Always the same scratch..no licking his paws just scratching. Not the exact area of injection, but general area. Just wondering what could be causing the itch for so long.:-k Next step will be vet appointment, but wondering if anyone here had any idea I could check.
Thanks,


----------

